# Support confirms Wi-Fi is evil



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Sitting with a streak tonight I got zero rides for the whole hour while the only other driver in town was busy as heck. Talking to support finally figured out my Wi-Fi switch on my phone was turned on. 
Apparently if you have Wi-Fi on and happen to be sitting by a crappy hotspot you will have a hard time getting rides. Likewise if you are driving and your phone is constantly switching in and out of hotspot as you go by. 
Another evil is that if Lyft sees you coming from many unrelated IP addresses you will have to verify your identity with a selfie and/or DL number frequently. 
I learned the hard way. Shut off Wi-Fi when you turn rideshare on.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Atavar said:


> I lured the hard way.


Just leave the minors alone.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Just leave the minors alone.


You’re too quick. I fixed it right away. Lol


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Atavar said:


> Shut off Wi-Fi when you turn rideshare on.


You have it all wrong. Shut off the APP, and forget rideshare, altogether!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> You have it all wrong. Shut off the APP, and forget rideshare, altogether!


Why do you continue to make money for someone you dislike so much? Get a job you like. You will have less stress in your life.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Why do you continue to make money for someone you dislike so much? Get a job you like. You will have less stress in your life.


Do you know how hard it is to get a bikini inspector job for Sports Illustrated is?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Do you know how hard it is to get a bikini inspector job for Sports Illustrated is?


If rideshare is second choice to that you must like driving a lot.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> If rideshare is second choice to that you must like driving a lot.


In all honesty i do like to drive. The people are a bonus. I work construction for 25 and most of the time I was alone due to skill set. So I was kind of lacking interactions with other people for a long time. Yeah this seem to fix it but it also introduced me to a lot of interesting people for example:

I pulled up to my local strip joint called the doll house to pick up a passenger named John. Turns out it wasn't John at all. Walking out from the strip joint was a pregnant girl that got into the back of my car. Curious I had to ask, so how was the show tonight? She replied "I made a shitload of money tonight!"

Pregnant female stripper. Yeah you think that this is something that's only a unicorn or maybe thoughtful Twisted fetish oh, but it's real!


Btw...didnt tip.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Pregnant female stripper. Yeah you think that this is something that's only a unicorn or maybe thoughtful Twisted fetish oh, but it's real!


Yes. It is a thing.
When I drove cab in SF back in the 80's I routinely drove a girl that became preggies. She told me that her income went up as the bump got more pronounced.
Fetus must have had a bumpy ride.

She was an office worker in Walnut Creek, and worked one or two evenings a week in San Francisco as a 'side gig'. 
Nice lady. Tipped very well


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Atavar said:


> Why do you continue to make money for someone you dislike so much? Get a job you like. You will have less stress in your life.


Dude, I'm retired from RS. Duh!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Just leave the minors alone.





Atavar said:


> You’re too quick. I finger blasted it right away. Lol


----------

